# Something for my Socially Distanced Woodworking Brothers & Sisters



## paulmon (Jan 11, 2018)

My workspace? It's where I go to be 'Socially Distant'.


----------



## paulmon (Jan 11, 2018)

My workspace? It's where I go to be 'Socially Distant'.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

I like it.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Liked that small strip sander, smart.

"Get out of my shop"

LOL, thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

Agreed, Ima stealin that sander idea. Fantastic. Now I dont have tp pay 8000$ for a drum sander. Thank you, Sir.

And the premise of the post is funny too. Love it. Humor is good.


----------



## paulmon (Jan 11, 2018)

Glad ya'all liked the vid AND the sander. Here are another 2 vids of the sander:


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

Ah yes, woodworking, gardening and fishing can all be done in isolation.

But, do you have enough wood on hand to last through the quarantine?


----------



## paulmon (Jan 11, 2018)

> Ah yes, woodworking, gardening and fishing can all be done in isolation.
> 
> But, do you have enough wood on hand to last through the quarantine?
> 
> - LesB


There's always the neighbor's trees.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Love your sense of humor.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

love the vid,i did some woodworking social distancing myself today.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

That's were I am going to spend time making things. If I run out of wood the place I get it has you call and they set it out and you pick it up. Then there's no contact except over the phone.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Imagine being sequestered in an apartment during the covid 19 lock down! I have an 8 acre homestead and when I'm in my shop, the virus seems not to exist for me. Everything I need is right here. I have little reason to venture out. UPS provides all my shop needs.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

I see a lot of ways to strip skin from your fingers in your video. Interesting but il pass on the sanding ideal…Nice video either way….


----------



## paulmon (Jan 11, 2018)

On the outfeed, the wood passes through a gap that the fingers cannot get through. On the infeed, the wood is being pushed away from the sander. Of course, caution is always a good thing.


----------

